# Planer Hone sharpener



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm certainly not the brightest bulb on the Christmas tree this year (didn't even know where to put this thread for a "request" :smile.
But I keep seeing folks selling a "Planer Hone sharpener" (Grizzly, Rockler, etc). Obviously... sharpens the planer knives, but without taking the blades off - to touch them up?

Just wondering if anyone has used them and if it's worth the effort?

Thanks in advance... I'll owe you one!
Ho Ho Ho,
Dave


----------

